# Hedstrom Trike my new ride. Young at Heart



## eddy45 (Oct 29, 2014)

A friend of mine found this in a garage covered in dust and I owe him 1 or maybe 2 cause now its mine, I just turned 31 and I love these bikes (my girlfriend thinks I am crazy) so gave it a bath and on to the CABE for its first day out in 40 years he thought and was pretty Shure it was a 1950 I cant see any ser. # but if anybody out there knows about these I would love to learn hers some before after pics I don't restore just detail and clean.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Nice little trike you acquired. It should clean up real good. I agree with your feelings on collecting tricycles. The older ones were built very sturdy and could easily last to be passed down to younger generations by just giving them a little care as you would a bicycle.

Dave


----------



## eddy45 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Boys will be boys*

Thanks Dave I have a 5 year old nephew and I bet when he sets his eyes on this ill never see it again but that's better then not using it at all, as much as I would like to keep and preserve it, its a hard call, on one hand there for the kids but like Indiana jones said "THIS BELONGS IN A MUSEUM"


----------

